
My Web Development VSCode Settings, Theme, Extensions, Tips and Tricks - kjhughes
https://dev.to/lampewebdev/my-web-development-vs-code-settings-theme-extensions-tips-and-tricks-1324
======
A2017U1
Nice article.

To go tangential: many seem to not worry about vscode extension security much.
Imagine recommending an extension that turns out to be harmful. The amount of
data that can be collected is staggering, any update could be malicious. It's
a massive risk that many devs seem oblivious to.

If you think that the downloads number is either true or somehow protective
either you only have to look at browser extensions to see that popular
maintainers get large cash offers for backdoors all the time. They don't need
to sweep up 100% of secrets and IP, just yours.

A vscode extension is far more dangerous than a browser extension and yet some
devs seem to consume them like candy.

